# Проблема с комнатным Wi-fi

## Cleus

Есть матринская плата RTL8187_Wireless, девайс работает нормально, драйвер есть в ядре.

Хотелось сделать для дома соединение точка-точка (ad-hoc). 

```
dmesg | grep rtl

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

phy0: hwaddr 00:15:af:0b:54:55, rtl8187 V1 + rtl8225z2

```

Есть следующее сообщение

iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"home"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:6768-6264-74

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig wlan0

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:0b:54:55

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Однако далее ifconfig в действующих сетевых интерфейсах ничего не видит, попытка поднять его вручную выдает 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Неподдерживаемая операция

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="home"

channel_eth0="9"

key_home="[1] s:passw enc open"

#

config_home=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_home=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_home=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

dns_domain_home=""

dns_search_domains_home="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

```

Что делать?Last edited by Cleus on Fri Jun 13, 2008 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Sir_

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ...

  Могу ошибаться, а посмотреть сейчас негде, притом, что сам использую wpa_supplicant, но уровень wlan0 -- это уровень аппаратный, нужен другой интерфейс в стеке для собственно IP адресов. Грубо, то, с чем работает iwconfig, не то, с чем работает (и должен работать) ifconfig. У меня устройство ath0 на ноутбуке, и eth1 (кроме сетевой на матери) на одном из компов на работе. В общем, сорри, за бедный ответ, но рыть, похоже, надо в этом направлении...

PS Вместо wlan0 на буке у меня wifi0 -- особенности драверов и supplicant'а

----------

## Cleus

Похоже дело в следующем.

Если прибить все настройки, выгрузить драйвер и поднимать интерфейс вручную, то ifconfig  таки поднимает wlan0, без ip. 

Проблема однако в том, что поднимается он исключительно в режиме managed и обратно его в ad-hoc переключить не получается (устройство занято - что и понятно, в общем-то) , для этого надо его опять убить, потом iwconfig задать режим ad-hoc, однако повторно поднять уже не получается, пишет неподдерживаемая операция.

Дрова, наверное.

----------

## _Sir_

Я ad-hoc не поднимал, но годик назад ковырялся с вайфаем на своем буке, отчетливо помню, что есть всегда ДВА интерфейса, один -- радио, второй -- езернет. Когда интерфейс поднят, даже без IP, отчетливо видно, что есть (в моем случае) wifi0 и ath0. Не думаю, что ad-hoc и managed моде в этом случае чем-то отличаются  :Smile:  особенно на уровне ath/eth Проверьте состояние системы, когда она работает с какой-нибудь точкой доступа.

----------

## Cleus

Eсть wlan0 и wmaster0. К чему там wmaster0 - не знаю, он ни на что не реагирует. Скорее всего что-то виртуальное.

Проверить нельзя - тогда точку надо домой притащить  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

А вообще соединение по WiFi получалось когда-нибудь на этом железе, с этой версией драйверов? Важно знать, как зовется эзернет-часть, в отличие от радио.

wifi, wlan -- это радиочасть. Ей управляет iwconfig. Интерфейс, которым управляет ifconfig, выше в стеке. Я все время пытаюсь донести эту мысль. И он как раз и работает с пакетами. ifconfig частично поддерживает радиоинтерфейс. Из-за этого путаница.

Я бы попробовал решить проблему через /etc/conf.d/{wireless,net}.example

Не занимаясь самостоятельным, ручным конфигурированием  :Smile:  Оно не получится без детального понимания того, что происходит, или точной пошаговой инструкции-рецепта. Последнего у меня нет, не то давно бы поделился  :Smile: 

----------

## Cleus

В виндах работает в режиме ad-hoc.

----------

## Cleus

Оказалось, что на EeePC можно точку доступа включить. Так вот, в ведомом режиме стационарный комп к нему прицепился. Но это как-то не совсем то, чего я хотел!

То есть что, сейчас как-то приспосабливаться получать инет с ведомой машины? Такое вообще бывает?!

----------

## Cleus

Как и думал, проблема оказалась в дровах. Ядерные таки не работают как положено.  Использовал виндовые и ndiswrapper, получилось без проблем перейти в ad-hoc mode, однако другая беда - не получается присвоить essid - машина намертво зависает.

----------

